
Hi folks, and welcome to the third ever Slackware Mass Rebuild - keithpeter
http://www.slackware.com/changelog/current.php?cpu=x86_64
======
jason_slack
I had actually given up on Slackware a few years ago because I had a difficult
time configuring to how I wanted things. I had several PC's that it just
didn't work well with. I wonder if this has changed.

~~~
keithpeter
[https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/](https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/)

If you can spare the time to create yet _another_ forum account, head over to
the unofficial forum and post the specs of the PCs you had issues with. Some
of the posters on the forum are using very new hardware with NVMe SSD storage
&c.

------
keithpeter
You need to scroll down a screen or two. Slackware doesn't rebuild that many
packages usually.

